# How does one obtain a gf?



## chaosinfyrno (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes i know the title is a bit silly but seriously how do you meet someone and get in a relationship with them? I really don't meet people outside of work(and I am definitely not interested in them) and I've tried looking at online dating sites and I never got anywhere with them so I just said screw it with those. I've once in a while tried talking to people that talk to me in stores or something but it never really leads anywhere so really I'm at the point where I'm just about to give up and just accept being alone, sad, and anxious. Anybody else know this feel or have advice?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Step 1) Find a pretty lady
Step 2) Capture said lady, (Use any methods you desire)
Step 3) You now have a girlfriend. 

This is my honest advice I have no idea how to even talk to girls :|


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

One day she will suddenly appear, untill that day, better yourself at everything


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I couldn't resist.

I suggest meetup.com. I met my last wife at a hiking club. (Don't read too much into the fact that we're divorced now, BTW)

Join a club that has a non-dating interest and see if you meet someone that you can connect with over something you have in common.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

By being normal and confident.


----------



## chaosinfyrno (Jan 4, 2015)

KyleInSTL said:


> I couldn't resist.
> 
> I suggest meetup.com. I met my last wife at a hiking club. (Don't read too much into the fact that we're divorced now, BTW)
> 
> Join a club that has a non-dating interest and see if you meet someone that you can connect with over something you have in common.


>Join a club
I keep seeing this as a reoccurring theme but I never understand how you find "clubs" to join.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

chaosinfyrno said:


> >Join a club
> I keep seeing this as a reoccurring theme but I never understand how you find "clubs" to join.


Not sure if we're allowed to promote other websites...I'll PM you.


----------



## skyisblue (Nov 7, 2014)

So much i could say about this.

My first thought is, don't just plug it in and play. By that I mean, don't just try something and then if you fail, quit. Don't do that.

You said you tried online and just quit. That is an _option_.....dating is all about options.

"Maximize your options. " -Adriano Costanzo, Chicago pick up artist.

He is in a facebook group of mine, but yeah. Good advice. He gets _a lot_ of women.

Join social groups. Even if it's a man's worst nightmare like yoga...try it.

Key thing is you need to keep challenging yourself everyday. _Challenge your social boundaries.

_Your success will depend on how high your standards are.

I could go on but that's it for now. Any questions? Shoot them my way.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

chaosinfyrno said:


> Yes i know the title is a bit silly but seriously how do you meet someone and get in a relationship with them? I really don't meet people outside of work(and I am definitely not interested in them) and I've tried looking at online dating sites and I never got anywhere with them so I just said screw it with those. I've once in a while tried talking to people that talk to me in stores or something but it never really leads anywhere so really I'm at the point where I'm just about to give up and just accept being alone, sad, and anxious. Anybody else know this feel or have advice?


It's not a question of how. This sort of thing happens naturally. There's no particular methods for _obtaining_ a girlfriend. Unless you take the advice of @iCod which I don't recommend, first you need to develop your social skills. Make it seem _not_ awkward in social situations. Maybe improve your appearance and clothing style. Start fooling around with girls at the beach, bar or a nightclub, learn how to make girls laugh, how to impress them with your ball****, they will love it. Get a decent job for god's sake (if you haven't already). Then, and ONLY then will you be _ready_ to obtain a girlfriend the natural way. Good luck with that!


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

From the sound of things...I'd rather not have a girlfriend.


----------



## skyisblue (Nov 7, 2014)

Beast And The Harlot said:


> From the sound of things...I'd rather not have a girlfriend.


I agree with this guy. He seems smart. He just says why go through all of that? Can't blame him.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

skyisblue said:


> I agree with this guy. He seems smart. He just says why go through all of that? Can't blame him.


Not sure if sarcasm, but thanks :-D


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I think like 90% of relationships formed by normies are through their friend circle, so we are def handicapped if we don't have that to begin with. I guess start making some friends first. or try some social gatherings.


----------



## chaosinfyrno (Jan 4, 2015)

HenDoggy said:


> I think like 90% of relationships formed by normies are through their friend circle, so we are def handicapped if we don't have that to begin with. I guess start making some friends first. or try some social gatherings.


I have friends but most of them are the same way haha.


----------



## wxfdswxc2 (Mar 27, 2015)

It just happens.

All guys have had the opportunity, SA guys just usually turn it down for one reason or another. Usually it's due to a lack of confidence.


----------



## chaosinfyrno (Jan 4, 2015)

wxfdswxc2 said:


> It just happens.
> 
> All guys have had the opportunity, SA guys just usually turn it down for one reason or another. Usually it's due to a lack of confidence.


I don't know if I've ever actually had the opportunity, I've never really been in an opportune situation.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

The only way I know how:


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> The only way I know how:


she's very cute


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

All kidding aside. If you feel like you REALLY need a gf then then you need to put yourself out there in the world for people to get to know you. Get involved in volunteer activities or clubs that interest you and maybe you'll come across a potential SO if you're lucky. Personally I think it's best to just focus on bettering your life in general and then perhaps a lady will appear in your life. You are more attractive to the opposite sex anyway when you can say you have a job or are going to school for example.


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

markwalters2 said:


> The only way I know how:


Lol


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

wxfdswxc2 said:


> It just happens.
> 
> All guys have had the opportunity


Nope.avi


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Have a lot of money and a nice car. Remember girls don't like boys girls like cars and money. I learned this at the age of 9....


----------



## chaosinfyrno (Jan 4, 2015)

Ignopius said:


> Have a lot of money and a nice car. Remember girls don't like boys girls like cars and money. I learned this at the age of 9....


haha


----------



## SandWshooter (Mar 7, 2013)

To get a gf you need to either send me $700 or set up a series of snare traps in front of female-oriented businesses


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

*sigh*


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

smh


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

ffs


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

This is just a guess but just talk to alot of girls? I never had one or been close to getting one


----------



## chaotic brain (Oct 10, 2013)

chaosinfyrno said:


> I don't know if I've ever actually had the opportunity, I've never really been in an opportune situation.


Do you ever try to flirt with girls your interested in ? Like smiling and making eye contact ?


----------



## chaosinfyrno (Jan 4, 2015)

chaotic brain said:


> Do you ever try to flirt with girls your interested in ? Like smiling and making eye contact ?


Yeah but it doesn't really go anywhere.


----------



## Sarah83E (Aug 9, 2015)

Hey!
I had the same question recent time ago and i had some social anxiety, because everytime i talked to some guys i blushed or had some other ****ing other diseases xD
I can highly recommend this ebook, which changes the way you are thinking completely and helps you find the GF of your dream easier. 

Its written by Tim Baker and called Blushing Brealthrough. Try it its worth it. 
theebookreviewer.net/blushing-breakthrough-how-to-stop-blushing-and-conquer-social-anxiety/

Greetings from Brighton, 
Sarah


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

You need a Lamborghini and to slick back your hair.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

I already replied to this thread, but I'm bored so...

How can you even have a chance when no matter what you do you're not considered attractive?

I've gone through a full 12 years of school and graduated with a high scho diploma...am going to college...am not an *******...am tall...not a smoker...play guitar...am a good artist...a good IQ...many other good qualities I could rattle off and yet...I'm still not attractive.

I guess I just don't have "it" or whatever.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

OP's user title reminds me of this:








KyleInSTL said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> I suggest meetup.com. I met my last wife at a hiking club. (Don't read too much into the fact that we're divorced now, BTW)


so...you told her to _take a hike_, huh?

...sorry, i'll see myself out ._.

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I would have said lay out cartons of Ben & Jerry's and one of those box traps held up by a stick.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

wxfdswxc2 said:


> It just happens.
> 
> All guys have had the opportunity, SA guys just usually turn it down for one reason or another. Usually it's due to a lack of confidence.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Staticnz said:


> You need a Lamborghini and to slick back your hair.


Or just get a Lamborghini and it will do the latter for you, if you drive fast enough with an open roof.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

KyleInSTL said:


> Join a club that has a non-dating interest and see if you meet someone that you can connect with over something you have in common.


Good advice


----------



## Aloe vera (Apr 20, 2015)

As someone with severe social anxiety, I find it easiest to meet girls online. It doesn't necessarily have to be on a dating site either. For instance, I met my ex-girlfriend on LiveJournal and my current girlfriend on Tumblr.


----------



## reynoso16 (Sep 14, 2012)

Personally I think I would have to sort of know someone already before I would get in a relationship. I guess you could only do that at a job or in school. Im not very comfortable giving my phone number to someone I just met at a club or something..


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Be famous.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Do you have a pokeball, because that makes it way easier


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

bad baby said:


> OP's user title reminds me of this


bwaa haa haa...another good SA sentiment in song...Stayin Alive!

and I was the one that was told to take a long walk off a short pier...but all good.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

1) Hit on girls and ask for their numbers
2) Call or text girls with the numbers you get and arrange dates
3) For the girls that you have been dating for a while, ask one of them to be your girlfriend

Only a small fraction of the girls involved in one step make it to the next. Therefore, you need to approach a lot of girls.


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

Put yourself out there, most girls expect you to come to them or approach them first, isn't always the case but is more often than not.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

i'm guessing a lot of you will relate to this guy


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Girls are like Pokemon. All you have to do is catch them.


----------



## daniels2000 (Aug 24, 2014)

1. Be attractive.
2. Don't be unattractive.


----------



## Aloe vera (Apr 20, 2015)

Buckyx said:


> very different in your case cause its much more rare, not so many choices like for straight girls, why would they waste time online


LGBT+ people sometimes make use of the internet because it can be hard to find each other. Couldn't the same thing be said of the mentally ill though? Form a connection with a girl that also struggles with face to face interactions. There's your reason.


----------



## Aloe vera (Apr 20, 2015)

Buckyx said:


> Unless you mean long distance relationship then it does not work for me. This country is so small I barely saw anyone on dating sites or even here. I am an exception but its still my point of view


You live in Slovakia, right? I didn't take your location into consideration. That is a problem. I mean, there has to be girls with social anxiety in Slovakia, but you might sooner find a needle in a haystack. Long-distance relationships aren't for everyone, though it might be worth considering if you really can't work up the courage to meet people in real life.


----------



## Aloe vera (Apr 20, 2015)

Buckyx said:


> Yes, I live and ofcourse here are girls with SA. I dont know any irl and I seen one or two here but they ignored my messages. I dont see a meaning in long distance relationships, it just does not fill any need for me.


As long as you continue to put yourself out there, you're bound to find a girlfriend sooner or later. Don't give up! I'm in a long-distance relationship right now. I'm not sure I would be if I didn't plan on eventually closing the distance.


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

Turn the lights off, draw a circle on the ground, place a lit candle in the middle of it, close your eyes and whisper I'm getting laid tonight 3x in a row. If it doesn't work, repeat until she appears.


----------

